

Year's Biggest VC-Backed Busts - quant
http://www.pehub.com/51501/the-biggest-pe-backed-busts-of-2009/

======
ibejoeb
On #3: "The firm brought in Robert Nardelli in try to could save the already-
struggling automaker..."

Not trolling, but that is one damn bad for a sentence make.

